# Upgrade!...my new humidor



## msblann1960 (Oct 21, 2010)

Well...being a newbie...I started off small.
Too small.

Here's a pic of my new humidor...the one on the right is the old one.

I'm very excited! Now to fill it up with some smokes!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

msblann1960 said:


> Well...being a newbie...I started off small.
> Too small.
> 
> Here's a pic of my new humidor...the one on the right is the old one.
> ...


Very nice! The El Diablo (or Ravello, depending on where you bought it) was my second humidor, too. My first was a 150ct "Display". I love the two drawers, it keeps everything organized. I use the bottom area of the Diablo for bulk storage and I keep one or two of everything that's underneath for quick grabbing.

Enjoy filling it up!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice, moving down the slope at a nice pace now! Good for you brother!


----------



## msblann1960 (Oct 21, 2010)

So the picture showed up? I was having problems getting it to upload.

Thanks!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

That was my 2nd desktop as well. I think you'll like it for a bit. If you're anything like me, the cooler is about a month away, lol.

It sure fills up quicker than you think it will.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Enjoy it but you know in a couple of months its gonna be to small right?:doh:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice!

I can't wait to see the cooler pics. :mrgreen:


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats, looks like a really nice humi. Have fun filling it up and smoke em in good health!


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice choice Mark. Post some photos of the goods once you get it seasoned and filled. 
WHO DAT SON!!!


----------



## Entan (Jul 20, 2010)

The Ravello was/is my first humidor. Soon you'll be wishing it didn't have the drawers at the bottom so you could fit more cigars.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

This is too familiar  My first humidor was a 25 count, I filled that up crazy fast, then a 50 count (again filled crazy fast), then another 300 count(filled / smoked / filled again!), then another for some "special" cigars, that's about 2/3 full now.

Oh how addictive 

I have 3 others besides. Various 25 counts and a 50 count xikar high impact plastic for portability.

I like your humi alot! It may be on my list!


----------



## Gambino (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome upgrade. What will you do with your old humidor. Wanna sell it? Pm me.


----------



## msblann1960 (Oct 21, 2010)

Gambino said:


> Awesome upgrade. What will you do with your old humidor. Wanna sell it? Pm me.


It won't let me PM you. Probably need more posts or something like that.
Haven't really thought about selling it...but I might. Probably won't be using it. I've only had it about 3 months.

It's the "Whitetail Glasstop Humidor" on CigarsInternational.com if you wanted to check it out.

It's rated for 50 cigars but no way it's gonna hold that. 25-30 is more like it.


----------



## Gambino (Dec 31, 2010)

msblann1960 said:


> It won't let me PM you. Probably need more posts or something like that.
> Haven't really thought about selling it...but I might. Probably won't be using it. I've only had it about 3 months.
> 
> It's the "Whitetail Glasstop Humidor" on CigarsInternational.com if you wanted to check it out.
> ...


I am new to the whole cigar world and would love to start with something small. I see on the website there selling it for $40, so let me know I would be glad to grab it off you. Also any problems with it? seal?


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

wow that's all? you're in trouble Mister. You should have went BIGGER!! :biggrin1:

Lol, in all seriousness, very nice. :tu that's one of the two humi's I was looking at when I bought mine. I ended up w/ the 3 drawer glass top... :doh:


----------



## Gambino (Dec 31, 2010)

Any updates msblann1960?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice Grab, put an order in for another one


----------



## rentalman (Mar 20, 2009)

Good buy. That was my second humidor as well. As soon as I got it, I though I have all this room, I'm going to order a ton of cigars now. Well I did and had it and two coolers filled up a few months later. Slippery slope man


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

NIce looking Humi there Mark, i recently went down the same slippery slope lmao :banana:


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Wow Mark, that is a very sharp looking humidor! It's great because it looks like a really classy piece of furniture but doubles as a massive stash for all of the best cigars haha! Are you going to use your smaller one there for overflow then?


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice humi. My second first was a Milano from cheap humidors, and out grew that and bought a Lucky 7 from Thompson. After 18 months of that I've just purchased the ingredients for a coolerdor. The 100 qt monster arrived today, and the beads should arrive this week, so I can get it seasoned and ready for deep storage.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Thats a nice one mark. I know the feeling just got mine and now I want to go massive.


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

astripp said:


> Nice humi. My second first was a Milano from cheap humidors, and out grew that and bought a Lucky 7 from Thompson. After 18 months of that I've just purchased the ingredients for a coolerdor. The 100 qt monster arrived today, and the beads should arrive this week, so I can get it seasoned and ready for deep storage.


This is what I was thinking. A coolidor is the next step. Nice humi. Slippery slope.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

msblann1960 said:


> Well...being a newbie...I started off small.
> Too small.
> 
> Here's a pic of my new humidor...the one on the right is the old one.
> ...


Very Nice color and finish on it, how many sticks does it hold?


----------



## Entan (Jul 20, 2010)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> Very Nice color and finish on it, how many sticks does it hold?


It's rated at 300ct, however it all depends on what vitola(s) you favor. I like robusto and toro. I was able to fit about 200 cigars in there with some really good organization. The trick is keeping them separate as I like to remove the cello from all my stogies.


----------

